# i love you.  (updated with pics)



## cemeteryhill (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope we get a big one this weekend.
love your one and only, Hallie
Sorry I made you get off your form crap just to hack it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm confuzzled . . .


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awwwww.....


----------



## blood trail (Nov 3, 2011)

?????????????????? I love u too i guess


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 3, 2011)

Somebody let their wife out of the kitchen.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 man points......


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 3, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Somebody let their wife out of the kitchen.



That's why you don't put the tv or computer between the kitchen and laundry room. I learned that one the hard way too.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 3, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> That's why you don't put the tv or computer between the kitchen and laundry room. I learned that one the hard way too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Wait til he sees this in the morning !!


----------



## 130class (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats so sweet.


----------



## Resica (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm confuzzled . . .



There's a shocker!!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Nov 3, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Hope we get a big one this weekend.
> love your one and only, Hallie
> Sorry I made you get off your form crap just to hack it



HEY! She called us CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> HEY! She called us CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???





Heck that's a compliment . . .


----------



## germag (Nov 3, 2011)

Ain't that cute?


----------



## germag (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck that's a compliment . . .



It's the best thing anybody's said about me for a while....


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 3, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> HEY! She called us CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???



I missed that......

Make that -50 man points!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2011)

I really should spare the fella all of this public humiliation and make this go away.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 3, 2011)

A lesson on using password security on your puter.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 3, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I really should spare the fella all of this public humiliation and make this go away.



Oh no, no no. Weve been called names! 

He must pay with humiliation from us crappers.......


----------



## quinn (Nov 3, 2011)

we should all send him pm's to show our love as well!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

quinn said:


> we should all send him pm's to show our love as well!









Just sent mine !!!


----------



## quinn (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just sent mine !!!



well he has at least two!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait til he sees this in the morning !!



The Miss's probably won't allow it. He's probably not allowed around us anymore. She probably tore up his kitchen pass and put him back to chores.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> The Miss's probably won't allow it. He's probably not allowed around us anymore. She probably tore up his kitchen pass and put him back to chores.





Can't say I blame her, I wouldn't want my husband hanging around abuncha heathens either . . .




Er uhm, wait a second that didn't come out right . .


----------



## quinn (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say I blame her, I wouldn't want my husband hanging around abuncha heathens either . . .
> 
> 
> you go girl!


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say I blame her, I wouldn't want my husband hanging around abuncha heathens either . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





quinn said:


> you go girl!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

quinn said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say I blame her, I wouldn't want my husband hanging around abuncha heathens either . . .
> ...


----------



## Budda (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds like sumeone needs to stick a mop an mop bucket in her hands


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say I blame her, I wouldn't want my husband hanging around abuncha heathens either . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a joke in there about GA Tech fans and prison cellmates, but I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> There's a joke in there about GA Tech fans and prison cellmates, but I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm...

Another divorce thread once she hacks his facebook...


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I really should spare the fella all of this public humiliation and make this go away.



Let me start by saying i knew yall would have fun with this one When I found this I told her admin would save me the embarrassment and pull it cause it doesn't really pertain to deer huntin, I told her they don't have a love section, thanks for the help admin 

Is there a hole I can crawl off into ha ha, oh there's one 

   I want my man points back, op2:


----------



## Budda (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck gittin em back.  Better off trying to yank an old nags last tooth


----------



## germag (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Let me start by saying i knew yall would have fun with this one When I found this I told her admin would save me the embarrassment and pull it cause it doesn't really pertain to deer huntin, I told her they don't have a love section, thanks for the help admin
> 
> Is there a hole I can crawl off into ha ha, oh there's one
> 
> I want my man points back, op2:



The only way to do that is to post pics in this thread of her with the aforementioned mop and mop bucket along with pics of her baking you a pie.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is sweet. 




















So, what does she want?


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 4, 2011)

germag said:


> The only way to do that is to post pics in this thread of her with the aforementioned mop and mop bucket along with pics of her baking you a pie.


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 4, 2011)

Umm.............I love you too?...Umm?


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothin to be ashamed of man, be proud of a woman that loves you enough to embarrass you in public about it. These guys are just jealous that you're wife actually likes you


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

ryanh487 said:


> Nothin to be ashamed of man, be proud of a woman that loves you enough to embarrass you in public about it. These guys are just jealous that you're wife actually likes you



I will go with what he said


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you want the computer to remeber your password. 
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 4, 2011)

I can only see one path to redemption...pics of cemeteryhill's wife in a bikini! 

Can a get someone to second this motion?


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 4, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> I can only see one path to redemption...pics of cemeteryhill's wife in a bikini!
> 
> Can a get someone to second this motion?



Better than pics of Cemeteryhill in a bikini.......


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 4, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> Better than pics of Cemeteryhill in a bikini.......



It sounds like you are speaking from experience. We'll take your word for it and consider that a second.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> I will go with what he said



Wise choice. What with the wife monitoring your usage and all. Man points are just going up in flames here. You need to go into the trees, kill something, and drag it out ASAP. Your gonna run out.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 4, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> Wise choice. What with the wife monitoring your usage and all. Man points are just going up in flames here. You need to go into the trees, kill something, and drag it out ASAP. Your gonna run out.



...and make her clean it...in a bikini...and take pics...lol


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> Wise choice. What with the wife monitoring your usage and all. Man points are just going up in flames here. You need to go into the trees, kill something, and drag it out ASAP. Your gonna run out.



That's. The plan, huntin all weekend in greene co, somethins gonna die very soon 

Oh and is this really gonna make it to two pages,  ha ha I hope not


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 4, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> ...and make her clean it...in a bikini...and take pics...lol



You are a very wise man.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 4, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> You are a very wise man.



I tell my wife that all the time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> That's. The plan, huntin all weekend in greene co, somethins gonna die very soon
> 
> Oh and is this really gonna make it to two pages,  ha ha I hope not



No, that would require someone making at least two more posts in it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> That's. The plan, huntin all weekend in greene co, somethins gonna die very soon
> 
> Oh and is this really gonna make it to two pages,  ha ha I hope not



No, that would require someone making at least one more post in it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, that would require someone making at least one more post in it.



You ain't right boy.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 4, 2011)

I forsee 3 pages in the near future...... maybe more if you post the previously mentioned pics of the wife....


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 4, 2011)

Lets kick into high gear then and take this puppy to 3 pages.  If we lay it on thick enough, Mrs. Cemeteryhill will be rubbing feet and other things to make up for embarassing her hubby.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 4, 2011)

my contribution


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> When I found this I told her admin would save me the embarrassment and pull it cause it doesn't really pertain to deer huntin, I told her they don't have a love section, thanks for the help admin



Ooops.  

I must have gotten distracted and forgot.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

Should I turn this into a "live from" thread,     live from the bedroom or the woods,    y'all ain't right,   I almost had her talked into the bikini but the she read the mop and bucket comments,  dern,


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 4, 2011)

Dag Nabbit!


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the MS: hahahahaha. Mop bucket and dishes got boring. Had to step it up. Thanks for embarrassing him. I have his man points in my purse,     hacked again sucka


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> This is the MS: hahahahaha. Mop bucket and dishes got boring. Had to step it up. Thanks for embarrassing him. I have his man points in my purse,     hacked again sucka


 You go girl!!  Now just sign up yourself & join the WOW's (Women of Woody's) of this here place!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Should I turn this into a "live from" thread,     live from the bedroom or the woods,    y'all ain't right,   I almost had her talked into the bikini but the she read the mop and bucket comments,  dern,



The mop and bucket was for you...... Remember the revocation of your man card?


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You go girl!!  Now just sign up yourself & join the WOW's (Women of Woody's) of this here place!!



OH NO.....They are going to start assembling the WOW's.  Might be a bunch of man cards on the line.

By the way, Keebs, what did you name your puppy?

And, is Keebs short for Keebles and Beets?


----------



## shawnrice (Nov 4, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I really should spare the fella all of this public humiliation and make this go away.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> This is the MS: hahahahaha. Mop bucket and dishes got boring. Had to step it up. Thanks for embarrassing him. I have his man points in my purse,     hacked again sucka






Dang it man! Get control of your woman!
Man points are in her purse?
Your looking at permanent man card revokation here, with no chance of reinstating......


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Ooops.
> 
> I must have gotten distracted and forgot.



Hahahaa.......


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

She did it again didn't she,        I am never laying my phone down again,   on the bright side, im leavin in twenty mins to start my trip,  and yes she is coming also,  but my phone will be up a tree with me,


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude!   CHANGE YOUR PASSWORD!


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> She did it again didn't she,        I am never laying my phone down again,   on the bright side, im leavin in twenty mins to start my trip,  and yes she is coming also,  but my phone will be up a tree with me,



Yep. Pretty dern funny too. Phone may be with you, but man card will be with her. In her purse...


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2011)

Hide Your Computer!


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Yep. Pretty dern funny too. Phone may be with you, but man card will be with her. In her purse...


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 4, 2011)

ok....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## rydert (Nov 4, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Yep. Pretty dern funny too. Phone may be with you, but man card will be with her. In her purse...



OUCH!!


----------



## slip (Nov 4, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Yep. Pretty dern funny too. Phone may be with you, but man card will be with her. In her purse...


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Man points are in her purse?



I believe she has something else of his in her purse


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> OH NO.....They are going to start assembling the WOW's.  Might be a bunch of man cards on the line.
> 
> By the way, Keebs, what did you name your puppy?
> 
> And, is Keebs short for Keebles and Beets?


 
I thought it was gonna be "Bossie Mae" but don't know that it really fits her, so still sticking with "cherepuppy, puppy, puppy"!
And no, it is a "variation" of Kebo that some of the fine folks on Woody's stuck on me!



cemeteryhill said:


> She did it again didn't she,        I am never laying my phone down again,   on the bright side, im leavin in twenty mins to start my trip,  and yes she is coming also,  but my phone will be up a tree with me,


we'll see, we'll seeeeee!


Greene728 said:


> Yep. Pretty dern funny too. Phone may be with you, but man card will be with her. In her purse...





hdm03 said:


> I believe she has something else of his in her purse


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was gonna be "Bossie Mae" but don't know that it really fits her, so still sticking with "cherepuppy, puppy, puppy"!



Her name is Doo Doo


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Her name is Doo Doo


   Don't hi-jack this poor guys thread with this!


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I believe she has something else of his in her purse







Highly possible!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't hi-jack this poor guys thread with this!



Where is Quack?   He always has my back!


----------



## CoachEmUp (Nov 4, 2011)

Is anybody else rolling on the floor laughing while at work? This might be the funniest thread I have ever seen on Woody's.


----------



## keller625 (Nov 4, 2011)

this has to be the funniest thread iv read on here in a long time, problem is, i read this right next to my girlfriend... now iv got to take my save password thing off cause i think she just got an idea.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

keller625 said:


> this has to be the funniest thread iv read on here in a long time, problem is, i read this right next to my girlfriend... now iv got to take my save password thing off cause i think she just got an idea.



You better. Man points are dropping like flies around here!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 4, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Yep. Pretty dern funny too. Phone may be with you, but man card will be with her. In her purse...





hdm03 said:


> I believe she has something else of his in her purse



Daggum Son! You keep losin man points at this rate and you'll be a GA Tech fan by next tuesday! 



CoachEmUp said:


> Is anybody else rolling on the floor laughing while at work? This might be the funniest thread I have ever seen on Woody's.



Yeah, I was trying to read it in the tree stand. I knew better. Had to just give up and get out.


----------



## tjchurch (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG my side hurts from laughing.....I just changed my password.


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Cemeteryhill you might wear the pants in the household but we know who picks out what you're gonna wear.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 4, 2011)

Mrs CH-

Your hubby said your sister was better looking than you. post pics so we can see if he is correct or not


----------



## bigelow (Nov 4, 2011)

tell her we love her too


----------



## flattop (Nov 4, 2011)

How many pages now?


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was gonna be "Bossie Mae" but don't know that it really fits her, so still sticking with "cherepuppy, puppy, puppy"!
> And no, it is a "variation" of Kebo that some of the fine folks on Woody's stuck on me!
> 
> 
> we'll see, we'll seeeeee!



OK, I have lived a sheltered life.  What the heck is a Kebo?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> OK, I have lived a sheltered life.  What the heck is a Kebo?


 A name I made up to name my horse............. now quit hi-jacking the "I Love You" thread!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> Mrs CH-
> 
> Your hubby said your sister was better looking than you. post pics so we can see if he is correct or not


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 whut you laffin at?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

hdm03 said:


>


careful, Quack may post a pic!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> careful, Quack may post a pic!


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> Mrs CH-
> 
> Your hubby said your sister was better looking than you. post pics so we can see if he is correct or not




Oh no you just didnt!   

Mrs. CH......where are you???


----------



## fldiver1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think y'all were right...I see a page 3 coming soon.  This is too funny!


----------



## droptine06 (Nov 4, 2011)

CoachEmUp said:


> Is anybody else rolling on the floor laughing while at work? This might be the funniest thread I have ever seen on Woody's.



I'm with you! i opened it early this morning, read it and thought "What the?"...then saw it had grown to 2 pages and thought I have to recheck this...then the laughing began. Thanks to the OP's Mrs's. Too funny


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of some of the old JD and Dreama threads !!  


Somebody find them and bump them to the top !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ah yes...Dreama.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2011)

You know, if somebody made one more post on this, it would go to three pages.......


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 4, 2011)

came for the thread title... staying for the


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ah yes...Dreama.





She is a hawtie !!


----------



## cramer (Nov 4, 2011)

he's all outta man points now
she's probably going with him to iron his camo


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> You know, if somebody made one more post on this, it would go to three pages.......




Thanks man, thanks alot,


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

All this going on while im in the woods and can't defend my self,  y'all are just having a big ol  with this huh,  haha she is begging me to let her post something on here,  should I?  Nahh


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2011)

Cemetery, good luck to you this weekend. Perhaps luck will smile down on you.   


Oh yea, about Mr. Savage. I tried to talk him into deletin` the thread, but he was laughin` too hard. I still ain`t figured out why I didn`t either.   Skipped my mind, I reckon.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Nov 4, 2011)

this is bout the funniest thread i'v seen on here in a lonnnggg time!!!  we are still waitng for a picture!!


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is hilarious! This one should rack up some pages and views! Thanks for the good laugh fellas


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> All this going on while im in the woods and can't defend my self,  y'all are just having a big ol  with this huh,  haha she is begging me to let her post something on here,  should I?  Nahh




I say you show her how to sign up and become a member around the fire!
She is a hoot and would fit right in.
She is already a celebrity 'round here!

Who's for Mrs Cemetery Hill???


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

Sitting around the fire right now. Heck yeah this is way better than facebook. Have my brat grilling now after a day of hunt of no kill... I. I have to show him tomorrow how to hunt and kill. Poor guy just lost all his man points points. Maybe he can gain the ones out my purse if he is good.  yup Ms.CH...  hack again fool.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 4, 2011)

Just checkin' in for pics.

Well...we're waiting.


----------



## 130class (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> This is the MS: hahahahaha. Mop bucket and dishes got boring. Had to step it up. Thanks for embarrassing him. I have his man points in my purse,     hacked again sucka




Time to burn the man card and throw the ashes in the river.

Dang man. Your women is out of control.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Sitting around the fire right now. Heck yeah this is way better than facebook. Have my brat grilling now after a day of hunt of no kill... I. I have to show him tomorrow how to hunt and kill. Poor guy just lost all his man points points. Maybe he can gain the ones out my purse if he is good.  yup Ms.CH...  hack again fool.



Poor guy.......


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 4, 2011)

New avatar for Cemetery Hill:


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Sitting around the fire right now. Heck yeah this is way better than facebook. Have my brat grilling now after a day of hunt of no kill... I. I have to show him tomorrow how to hunt and kill. Poor guy just lost all his man points points. Maybe he can gain the ones out my purse if he is good.  yup Ms.CH...  hack again fool.




Lady Cemeteryhill is relentless.  Guys what can we do, we need to help this poor guy out.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> All this going on while im in the woods and can't defend my self,  y'all are just having a big ol  with this huh,  haha she is begging me to let her post something on here,  should I?  Nahh


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!



Greene728 said:


> I say you show her how to sign up and become a member around the fire!
> She is a hoot and would fit right in.
> She is already a celebrity 'round here!
> 
> Who's for Mrs Cemetery Hill???






cemeteryhill said:


> Sitting around the fire right now. Heck yeah this is way better than facebook. Have my brat grilling now after a day of hunt of no kill... I. I have to show him tomorrow how to hunt and kill. Poor guy just lost all his man points points. Maybe he can gain the ones out my purse if he is good.  yup Ms.CH...  hack again fool.


 Oh yeah, gurl please, you HAVE to join now, you're a "CELEBRITY"!!  You're gonna fit in JUST fine!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Lady Cemeteryhill is relentless.  Guys what can we do, we need to help this poor guy out.





Well IF I were him, I'd get likkered up and show her who's DA BOSS . . .  










Skillets don't hurt as bad when yo likkkered upppppppppp...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well IF I were him, I'd get likkered up and show her who's DA BOSS . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoken like true "Words of Wisdom"...............


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well IF I were him, I'd get likkered up and show her who's DA BOSS . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aint that the truth!


----------



## Dart (Nov 4, 2011)

Facebook aint got nothing on this forum, This is way more entertaning then facebook. You have to join now this has me ROTFL.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Thanks man, thanks alot,



Dude, if there's any truth at all to the karma thing, at least you oughta kill a big ol' buck this weekend....


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

Trying to join now. Stupid smart phone acts like mr.ch only do right when it wants something .  : yup I will get a big one. The rocking ms.ch


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Dude, if there's any truth at all to the karma thing, at least you oughta kill a big ol' buck this weekend....



That would be a nice ending to all of this. I got one buck tag left and that's for mr big.  Got my eye on a 140 class eight. Let's hope he shows


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 4, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> New avatar for Cemetery Hill:



I hav e to admit, ghis is very creative and made me rotf,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Trying to join now. Stupid smart phone acts like mr.ch only do right when it wants something .  : yup I will get a big one. The rocking ms.ch


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 4, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> she is begging me to let her post something on here,  should I?  Nahh





We have a new forum member....  I just activated your wifes account .  She can disregard that new member confirmation email.


----------



## germag (Nov 5, 2011)

Now it's gonna get fun!!!


----------



## chevy85 (Nov 5, 2011)

Poor poor guy ! good luck on the buck


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

243Savage said:


> We have a new forum member....  I just activated your wifes account .  She can disregard that new member confirmation email.



Couldn't u have at least pretended not to see it and had my back just a little bit, geesh. Oh well, y'all are in for it now


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

here i am baby.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 5, 2011)

It just got interesting!


----------



## Dart (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome Mrs Cemeteryhill  i have been  since you hacked his site. Have fun and enjoy!!!

Hey guys shes here!!


----------



## BradMyers (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

we all should give James some man points back he got a nice size does.  yeppie


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

*doe


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> *doe




I am for that, but only a few.


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

good work. few man points back, doe, and me making pancakes. yum


----------



## quinn (Nov 5, 2011)

Well here ya'll go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> here i am baby.






Here I'm is !!!  




Wow, she's a hawtie too !!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 5, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Couldn't u have at least pretended not to see it and had my back just a little bit, geesh. Oh well, y'all are in for it now



I in good conscience couldn't do that in my role as an admin.    Besides, I risk alienating all of the good folks in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I in good conscience couldn't do that in my role as an admin.    Besides, I risk alienating all of the good folks in the deer hunting forum.





Yea! That`s what I was tryin` to say about you in my post.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 5, 2011)

Still goin I see. Welcome aboard Ms. CH! You'll like it here.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Still goin I see. Welcome aboard Ms. CH! You'll like it here.



Gonna put this hawtie on her first deer. Wish us luck


----------



## BradMyers (Nov 5, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Gonna put this hawtie on her first deer. Wish us luck



That would be icing on the cake. Good luck.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 5, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Gonna put this hawtie on her first deer. Wish us luck



Much luck to y'all! It's always nice when you can get out and hunt with your spouse. I miss those days. It's not possible to do with 3 kids...

Don't forget to dot her with blood if she makes a kill


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> here i am baby.





Welcome aboard! Oh yea, you will forget facebook once you've been around here for a while. Facebook= BORING!
And if any man points are returned, it should be very few....


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 5, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Gonna put this hawtie on her first deer. Wish us luck



So how did you guys do this evening.  Did Mrs. CH get her 
1st buck?


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

no.  James took me to a bad spot in.  going solo tomorrow.  i i know i will get on.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> no.  James took me to a bad spot in.  going solo tomorrow.  i i know i will get on.



Don't let James mess up your huntin'. Make him stay back at camp and get dinner ready.


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't let James mess up your huntin'. Make him stay back at camp and get dinner ready.



Oh man thats rough


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 5, 2011)

he will be in the kitchen making pancakes and cleaning in my swimsuit. hotness ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> he will be in the kitchen making pancakes and cleaning in my swimsuit. hotness ...


----------



## Forest Grump (Nov 5, 2011)

"Mr." Cemetery, there is a young lady on an adjacent thread promoting hunting with a "pink" rifle. You might look into it. It'll match your skirt.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Nov 5, 2011)

Lesson learn when i get a girlfriend never let her anywhere near the forum hehe


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> he will be in the kitchen making pancakes and cleaning in my swimsuit. hotness ...



This proves what I have always said. Women are smarter than us and meaner too.


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## whitetail hunter (Nov 6, 2011)

Who knew this would go from a i love u post to a 157 replys off aggervatn the fella hehe yall are messed up haha jk


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 6, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> he will be in the kitchen making pancakes and cleaning in my swimsuit. hotness ...



Please DO NOT post pictures.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 6, 2011)

Im starting a fund.  Its called mrs cemeteryhill needs a new mop and bucket fund. Please send any donations to me. Pm me for address


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 6, 2011)

Just had a nice eight cruise by, she could havee shot him, buty she ain't with me,


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 6, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Im starting a fund.  Its called mrs cemeteryhill needs a new mop and bucket fund. Please send any donations to me. Pm me for address



I'm in.  If you get enough, you can add some new pots and pans as well.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 6, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Im starting a fund.  Its called mrs cemeteryhill needs a new mop and bucket fund. Please send any donations to me. Pm me for address



I'll donate but I want a video of her reaction when you give it to her!
You had better wear a helmet.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 6, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> I'll donate but I want a video of her reaction when you give it to her!
> You had better wear a helmet.



!!!!!! what he said!!!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Nov 6, 2011)

Gamikatsu said:


> !!!!!! what he said!!!!



She might take that mop and give him a good ol bump on the head hehehe


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 6, 2011)

hahaha  i just show you.... that buck never made it my way.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> here i am baby.


 Welcome aboard, girlie!



Mrscemeteryhill said:


> he will be in the kitchen making pancakes and cleaning in my swimsuit. hotness ...


 That's what I'm talkin 'bout!


jiminbogart said:


> This proves what I have always said. Women are smarter than us and meaner too.


 We're meaner 'cause ya'll made us be that way, if ya'll would just listen the FIRST time, wouldn't be no trouble!


pstrahin said:


> Please DO NOT post pictures.


 Hush, if it's of the Mr., they'll be allowed for sure, tyvm!


----------



## SowGreen (Nov 7, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Hide Your Computer!



funniest thing I've ever seen. "You so dumb, fo real"


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Nov 8, 2011)

Come on cant stop now 5 pages  ...5 pages ...5 pages


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't heard anything from Mr. and Mrs. CH.  They need to chime in.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 8, 2011)

adding another post... awaiting hilarity.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Nov 8, 2011)

They must of decided to put the internet serv bill in the trash and go get that mop and buck with that money hehe


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 15, 2011)

We are back folks.  Well she pulled through and got her first deer Sunday afternoon, im so proud of her and the shhot was phenomenal,   she is writing a post as we speak, I will let her tell the story, if she doesn't tell all of it I will chime in, let's just say tears were involved.  From her not me ha had


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh and she had on perfume and her pearl earings,  go figure


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 15, 2011)

If u scroll up to her last post. The feet she shot is in her avatar


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 15, 2011)

Deer not feet


----------



## 2tines (Nov 15, 2011)

congrats to her and thanks for entertaining us..... now can we get some pics?


----------



## PinkTC (Nov 15, 2011)

Forest Grump said:


> "Mr." Cemetery, there is a young lady on an adjacent thread promoting hunting with a "pink" rifle. You might look into it. It'll match your skirt.



That would be me!!  You should get you a pink rifle.  They shoot better!!!


----------



## hotrod76car (Nov 16, 2011)

WOW look at those feet


----------



## js2320 (Nov 16, 2011)

i have laughed so hard reading this thread


----------



## JASONBARRETT15 (Nov 16, 2011)

...


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 16, 2011)

this thread just gets funnier and funnier.

bump for laughs!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey James! I love you. Hope you have a wonderful day and I am mad at you for not getting a big one tonight  I will get one for you this weekend. Have a wonderful day at work.  Can't wait to hunt next to you this weekend. I had to make this post somewhat something about hunting. HAHAHHAHA..... ROTFL...


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 17, 2011)

Can we get her kicked off. Please   this is embarrassing


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Can we get her kicked off. Please   this is embarrassing





Can`t. She is abidin` by the rules perfectly. 

Sorry...


----------



## js2320 (Nov 17, 2011)

this is hilarious funny


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 17, 2011)

she's awesomely funny.... stilllllll waiting for more!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 18, 2011)

Dude.....


Not only is your man card revoked, I am sending you to a "how to be a man" class, taught by nic.

And as for all you wimmenz, what are y'all doing on the computer? You have supper to make, dishes to load, laundry to do, and houses to clean. Let the men take care of the important stuff on here. 

man, all these fellers around here getting whipped...i can't believe it. 

Next thing you know, fellers will start complaining about how bad their shotguns kick and stuff 




I mean, you fellers are just ridiculous. You can't let women run your.........

"What's that dear? Yeah, hold on, i'm coming."

 I gotta go y'all. I'll finish this post later.....


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Nov 18, 2011)

This poor guy got any man points left ?


----------



## whitetail hunter (Nov 18, 2011)

Poor guy hope i never go thru this


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t. She is abidin` by the rules perfectly.
> 
> Sorry...


----------



## Mission (Nov 18, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> Hey James! I love you. Hope you have a wonderful day and I am mad at you for not getting a big one tonight  I will get one for you this weekend. Have a wonderful day at work.  Can't wait to hunt next to you this weekend. I had to make this post somewhat something about hunting. HAHAHHAHA..... ROTFL...



this is funny...haha lets keep it rolling


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Can we get her kicked off. Please   this is embarrassing


:nono: careful.............


----------



## Andy K (Nov 18, 2011)

Just a little push towards 5 pages...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lol




> would you like windows to remember your password



No


----------



## barry green (Nov 18, 2011)

this is purty good stuff right here............yall ought not take all his man points, at least he is STILL hunting........for the moment. or is that the next thing to go?


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

barry green said:


> this is purty good stuff right here............yall ought not take all his man points, at least he is STILL hunting........for the moment. or is that the next thing to go?



That will never happen


----------



## Mission (Nov 18, 2011)

note from mr cemeteryhill to mrs cemeteryhill:

"mrs cemeteryhill, i am feeling that youve been taking me for granted over the past month. i cook, clean, do the laundry, special laundry with all your hunting clothes, pick the kids from school, food shopping, etc...etc.... all you think about is yourself and hunting, then leave me stranded here at the house alone! then when you are home..the 1st thing you do is get on GON and talk to all your internet hunting buddies for hours and pay me no attention! i just need to be held!!!"


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Mission said:


> note from mr cemeteryhill to mrs cemeteryhill:
> 
> "mrs cemeteryhill, i am feeling that youve been taking me for granted over the past month. i cook, clean, do the laundry, special laundry with all your hunting clothes, pick the kids from school, food shopping, etc...etc.... all you think about is yourself and hunting, then leave me stranded here at the house alone! then when you are home..the 1st thing you do is get on GON and talk to all your internet hunting buddies for hours and pay me no attention! i just need to be held!!!


Y'all better slow down beer this hits five pages
That just ain't right.


----------



## Sundays Money (Nov 18, 2011)

just found this 
does she kill bigger deer than you also ??


any pics i must have missed the bikini pics


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Sundays Money said:


> just found this
> does she kill bigger deer than you also ??
> 
> 
> any pics i must have missed the bikini pics



Ha ha,  sundays, u just pay attention to those midwest deer,  we don't need anymore contributions to this thread:swords:


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy crapolla,  did I just make this go to five pages


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> thread.





Idjit . ..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Holy crapolla,  did I just make this go to five pages





NCHillbilly said:


> You





NCHillbilly said:


> never





NCHillbilly said:


> know,





NCHillbilly said:


> it could





NCHillbilly said:


> go to





NCHillbilly said:


> six





NCHillbilly said:


> or seven





NCHillbilly said:


> pages





NCHillbilly said:


> if people





NCHillbilly said:


> keep





NCHillbilly said:


> replying





NCHillbilly said:


> to the





NCHillbilly said:


> thread.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit . ..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit . ..



Hey, I resemble that remark.... This must be the new driveler thread.......


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 18, 2011)

I think some are just envious.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 18, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> I think some are just envious.



I agree. Some of these wimmenz are just mad because they married a "real" man, and they know that they can't get away with stuff like this. 




:swords:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

My ole lady KNOWS better than to stir up some junk on the WWW . . . , or anywhere else for that matter . . .


----------



## K80 (Nov 18, 2011)

I know just what this thread is missing....

5 stars to grab the attention of everyone.  

We love you too Mrs. CH   Great thread! :trampoline:

I bet this thread is a bigger hit than JT's LFT thread.



Hooked On Quack said:


> My ole lady KNOWS better than to stir up some junk on the WWW . . . , or anywhere else for that matter . . .



PM sent...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My ole lady KNOWS better than to stir up some junk on the WWW . . . , or anywhere else for that matter . . .





She can't


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 18, 2011)

When you


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Nov 18, 2011)

this is crazy wild


----------



## tyler1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Would someone tell me why I keep coming back to read this thread.  It is just to funny.


----------



## undertaker84 (Nov 18, 2011)

I scrolled through all these pages looking for a woman in a bikini....


----------



## Mud Minnow (Nov 18, 2011)

undertaker84 said:


> I scrolled through all these pages looking for a woman in a bikini....



Glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

undertaker84 said:


> I scrolled through all these pages looking for a woman in a bikini....





Mud Minnow said:


> Glad I'm not the only one...





Ya'll missed it !!!  She's a hawtie too !!


----------



## cemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll missed it !!!  She's a hawtie too !!



Ok ok, I will repost pics,  coming soon, im huntin, could be a bit, live from the tree...two does easin through. Im waiting to see what they are so skidish about,


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Nov 18, 2011)

OMG!!!

I'm just recovering from surgery...the kind that hurts like heck when you laugh.  I've been laughing my butt off for 5 pages.  

I am so locking down all my accounts and passwords.

C.H.  I think you should _ADJUST_ her sights/scope before she kills another one on you!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Ok ok, I will repost pics,  coming soon, im huntin, could be a bit, live from the tree...two does easin through. Im waiting to see what they are so skidish about,


 don't forget to repost the ones of YOU in HER bathing suit too!


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Nov 18, 2011)

*In the spirit....*

ManLaws

Love 'em, learn 'em, live 'em!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

JetFuelBurner said:


> ManLaws
> 
> Love 'em, learn 'em, live 'em!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hahahahaha*

James sure is sexy!!!!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

*:nono::nono::nono::nono:*

:trampoline::trampoline::trampoline: go hide now MR.I love you!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

*4 kids*

your gone and I am left with four kids and only two are ours, while your hunting bad things happen honey. Sorry!
:jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

this is so funny i just saw it now i learned a lesson i will not let my gf arleta on here:jump:


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thats just wrong


----------



## iconz23 (Nov 18, 2011)

LOL! This is great!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

iconz23 said:


> LOL! This is great!



I know! Lol.


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Katera73 said:


> Thats just wrong



It's so RIGHT!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> this is so funny i just saw it now i learned a lesson i will not let my gf arleta on here:jump:



I will call her tonight and tell her tonight to get on.....


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

JetFuelBurner said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I'm just recovering from surgery...the kind that hurts like heck when you laugh.  I've been laughing my butt off for 5 pages.
> 
> ...



Becareful you don't hurt yourself...:cow:


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll missed it !!!  She's a hawtie too !!



Thank you! James only picks HAWTIE'S..... Right Baby!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Nov 18, 2011)

for the record... my wife is banned from the internetz....


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 8, 2011)

undertaker84 said:


> I scrolled through all these pages looking for a woman in a bikini....



X3. Subscribed just in case.


----------



## Mission (Dec 8, 2011)

this could get to 6 pages


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 8, 2011)

He won't see it, he's too busy making her pancakes. 

But then again, she looks pretty good. I'd probably make her pancakes, too if I were him.













 Once.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> X3. Subscribed just in case.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great that this is still going. To all involved..... Ive had quite possibly the crapiest week of my 38yrs of life this week, and this instantly brought a smile back to my face and made life a little easier!

Thank you Mr & Mrs CH......

Carry on please. I need it!


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 8, 2011)

undertaker84 said:


> I scrolled through all these pages looking for a woman in a bikini....




 Been there, done that!


BTW 13,469 views....

Whooda thunk it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

WHOA...still going? I guess I need to go back and read through the last cppl pages. Looks like you're fitting in just fine Mrs. CH!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 9, 2011)

That poor guy left logged in for 2 mins and look what happens


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 9, 2011)

Not again


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 9, 2011)

Get um someone y'all know how to get him getttt with it we need more laughs


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Not again



Sorry, I just had to help a sister out


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 9, 2011)

Shoulda took Barney's advice! "Ya got ta nip it! Nip it in the bud!" tsk tsk tsk :nono:


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2011)

that bikini pic was hawt!!!!!


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 9, 2011)

What is it for a 6th page? 3 more?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> James sure is sexy!!!!





I just threw up in my mouth a little bit. 





Ya'll are halarious.


----------



## K80 (Dec 9, 2011)

Won't be long and well have six pages.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

James, if you're gonna keep tanning in the bikini, you need to wax just a bit more. Just sayin'

(and here we are. 6 pages later!!)


----------



## killa86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say I blame her, I wouldn't want my husband hanging around abuncha heathens either . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i resemble that allegation


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> James, if you're gonna keep tanning in the bikini, you need to wax just a bit more. Just sayin'
> 
> (and here we are. 6 pages later!!)




The lady said It would cost more to wax everything so I just got the low end wax job,     oh and thanks for making this six pages, just when I thought this thread was done


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> The lady said It would cost more to wax everything so I just got the low end wax job,     oh and thanks for making this six pages, just when I thought this thread was done



You're welcome. :santa: Don't forget to sign up for the secret santa gift exchange, I'm sure you'll get some real goodies! 

Mrs. CH is invited to join in too! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> The lady said It would cost more to wax everything so I just got the low end wax job,     oh and thanks for making this six pages, just when I thought this thread was done


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Not again


 yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

17 members viewing this thread !!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think somebody needs to get this poor fella a calculator for Christmas so that he can keep up with all the man points he has lost....


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 9, 2011)

All he has to do is keep track of how many he still has. Not hard to remember zero.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 9, 2011)

Come on fellas we need to make atleast 8 pages hehe


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Come on fellas we need to make atleast 8 pages hehe


 where you been? We're shooting for 10!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 9, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> All he has to do is keep track of how many he still has. Not hard to remember zero.



No he needs one of those fancy calculamacators that will keep track of negative numbers and stuff too cause i'm pretty sure he's well into the negative man points zone by now


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 9, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> I will call her tonight and tell her tonight to get on.....



noooo  she already gets on my facebook


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 9, 2011)

this


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 9, 2011)

tthread


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 9, 2011)

is making


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 9, 2011)

me laugh


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 9, 2011)

deerhunter388 said:


> No he needs one of those fancy calculamacators that will keep track of negative numbers and stuff too cause i'm pretty sure he's well into the negative man points zone by now



Touché.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> noooo  she already gets on my facebook



Oh my goodness


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Oh my goodness





I can't do nuttin wit dat buoy . . .


----------



## tyler1 (Dec 9, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> All he has to do is keep track of how many he still has. Not hard to remember zero.



Mr.CH might be down to ZERO man points but the question that needs to be answered is this.  Is MRS. CH happy.  Because if mama ain't happy then no one is happy and if mama is happy then Daddy might be happy.  From what I have read she seems very happy (as long as she can get into his GON account).


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where you been? We're shooting for 10!



I been hunting haha this guy has to have a red face hehe


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey y'all fellas buddys WHEN CAN I GET MAN POINTS HUH?


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 9, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Hey y'all fellas buddys WHEN CAN I GET MAN POINTS HUH?



Huh???


----------



## realbowhunter (Dec 9, 2011)

:swords:  this is great!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Dec 10, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> -5 man points......


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 10, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Huh???



Man points them boys saying he lost his man points when do I get mine?


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 12, 2011)

Aww don't tell me this one ran outta steam!


----------



## K80 (Dec 12, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Man points them boys saying he lost his man points when do I get mine?



If you gotta ask, not for a long time....


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Dang it why do I open my big mouth


----------



## GATREE (Dec 12, 2011)

Makes you wonder if he really is hunting all this time or is he at the grocery store while she hunts


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 12, 2011)

16,255 views....... Mr CH, you do realize thats more than the population of many towns and counties in GA....... :swords:

Yalls famous cause you were a dufus and got hacked!!!

Love it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

Fellas, this man and his lady were kind enough to sign up for the Secret Shenanigans this year. Well, his lady signed them both up  

You know what that means? Someone gets to think up some super funny gifts to send....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381&page=3

:santa::santa::santa:


----------



## EddieSwitchback (Dec 12, 2011)

keep it rolling still a way to go.


----------



## dwingard (Dec 14, 2011)

now that i have sat here and read this whole thing and missed my bedtime and almost peed my pants laughing . i just had to say dang it man !


----------



## js2320 (Dec 16, 2011)

gonna try an ole trick.....ttt......lol


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Ohh goody I wish this thing would get hot again it lost its steam haha


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 16, 2011)

Aww lawdy . Please don't send anything that requires holes in the box


----------



## Gamikatsu (Dec 16, 2011)

Need updates... and pix


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes pictures


----------



## The Rodney (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey the girl who posted that dropped a spike with a .223 three weeks ago,,,,, ,those two are lethal.


----------



## Resica (Dec 16, 2011)

Doubt this will make 7 pages!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Aww lawdy . Please don't send anything that requires holes in the box



Hmmm...I'll see if I can get in touch with your Santa 

Saw a purty pink apron at the store the other day and thought of you :santa:


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmm...I'll see if I can get in touch with your Santa
> 
> Saw a purty pink apron at the store the other day and thought of you :santa:



You wouldn't dare do that, would you?    

Honestly, if I get a pink apron, I promise I wi:swords:ll clean my next deer while wearing it and post pics, I always wanted one, but never could find my size:swords:   bring it on y'all, hard to embarrass me


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Cemetaryhill, look at the bright side. When threads hit 1,000 posts, we lock them and let them ease off into the sunset. 







Usually....
















We might make an exception with this masterpiece though.  













Merry Christmas to you and your family.    :candle:  :wreath:  :candle:


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 16, 2011)

The Rodney said:


> Hey the girl who posted that dropped a spike with a .223 three weeks ago,,,,, ,those two are lethal.



U are correct sir, it was her first deer, 150 yard double lunger, he went forty yards and piled up, he couldn't hadle that 223, she cried before and after she shot him,    but she was stoked


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> You wouldn't dare do that, would you?
> 
> Honestly, if I get a pink apron, I promise I wi:swords:ll clean my next deer while wearing it and post pics, I always wanted one, but never could find my size:swords:   bring it on y'all, hard to embarrass me


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Cemetaryhill, look at the bright side. When threads hit 1,000 posts, we lock them and let them ease off into the sunset.
> 
> Im sure y'all be makin an exception, ha ha just when I think this
> Is gone,  it pops back up,  but on the bright side I have had my best season to date, I was fortunate enough to take my first bow buck and a nice mature jones county nine point, on top of that I filled my freezer with four does, and I was able sit with my honey while she took her first deer ever, that was better than anything I harvested this year or any other year,  so I think this thread has brought me tons of good fortune,  so I want to say thanks to everyone who poked a jab at me,


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 16, 2011)

dang right! Watch out 223+me=good combo. James I had fun shopping with you today....       Pink is your color babe. I liked them pink thongs, you were wearing with you hunting gear...    Yes! Happy momma+Happy Daddy=  Big smile I can't wait to see what your getting..    Hope it's something to make worth wild in the woods...


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 16, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> dang right! Watch out 223+me=good combo. James I had fun shopping with you today....       Pink is your color babe. I liked them pink thongs, you were wearing with you hunting gear...    Yes! Happy momma+Happy Daddy=  Big smile I can't wait to see what your getting..    Hope it's something to make worth wild in the woods...



Oh lawd, that was embarrassing,


----------



## Lorren68 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> dang right! Watch out 223+me=good combo. James I had fun shopping with you today....       Pink is your color babe. I liked them pink thongs, you were wearing with you hunting gear...    Yes! Happy momma+Happy Daddy=  Big smile I can't wait to see what your getting..    Hope it's something to make worth wild in the woods...



Yall be carefull getting wild in the woods or you might wind up with a MR.CH   jr.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> dang right! Watch out 223+me=good combo. James I had fun shopping with you today....       Pink is your color babe. I liked them pink thongs, you were wearing with you hunting gear...    Yes! Happy momma+Happy Daddy=  Big smile I can't wait to see what your getting..    Hope it's something to make worth wild in the woods...



Whoa. You got him trained right sista!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> Yall be carefull getting wild in the woods or you might wind up with a MR.CH   jr.



Hahahahaha I just fell in the floor laughing and had to show my grandpa then he laughed


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> dang right! Watch out 223+me=good combo. James I had fun shopping with you today....       Pink is your color babe. I liked them pink thongs, you were wearing with you hunting gear...    Yes! Happy momma+Happy Daddy=  Big smile I can't wait to see what your getting..    Hope it's something to make worth wild in the woods...



Bwaaaaahahahahahahaaaaa..........

This post+James=definate permanent mancard revocation!!!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 18, 2011)

Im afraid the man card went bye bye a looonggg time ago.... i kinda feel sorry for the guy...


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Come on now don't stop now


----------



## fredw (Dec 19, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Oh lawd, that was embarrassing,


Dang James, I'm even embarrassed for you!


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 20, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> dang right! Watch out 223+me=good combo. James I had fun shopping with you today....       Pink is your color babe. I liked them pink thongs, you were wearing with you hunting gear...    Yes! Happy momma+Happy Daddy=  Big smile I can't wait to see what your getting..    Hope it's something to make worth wild in the woods...



THIS. Is why my wife only knows of GON as the forum....


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW, 7 pages.  I drove thru Warner Robbins the other day, I kind of expected to see James' along the side of the road with a sign, "will work for man points"!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> WOW, 7 pages.  I drove thru Warner Robbins the other day, I kind of expected to see James' along the side of the road with a sign, "will work for man points"!



Haha I got some heifers needs taged and checked if he will come to villerica


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

msbowhnter said:


> THIS. Is why my wife only knows of GON as the forum....



Don't worry, I sent her an email - with an invite


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 20, 2011)

You know, I feel bad for Cemeteryhill! His wife just runs him over and wears the pants!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

APPierce0628 said:


> You know, I feel bad for Cemeteryhill! His wife just runs him over and wears the pants! [/QUOTlol I've heard of firesuit she wears the scentloc suit in the house I ain't gonna ever let my girlfriend no where near here


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smart man... whitetailhunter that is. Sometimes you older guys can learn from us kids!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

APPierce0628 said:


> Smart man... whitetailhunter that is. Sometimes you older guys can learn from us kids!



That's right least we act better then some cough cough haha


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

U live 





APPierce0628 said:


> Smart man... whitetailhunter that is. Sometimes you older guys can learn from us kids!



Close to me I ain'tbut 29 or 30 miles away I use to live in cobb county when I was really small


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 20, 2011)

Who wants to give him a few man points back for a morale boost?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow ! ! James man i fell bad for you where can we set up a donation bank I'm sure we need to make all payments to the miss hum ???


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Wow ! ! James man i fell bad for you where can we set up a donation bank I'm sure we need to make all payments to the miss hum ???


Hahaha she ruin his man points


----------



## bobcat (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this but i have sat here and read 7 pages of hillarious stuff !! LOLOLOL


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

bobcat said:


> Not sure how I missed this but i have sat here and read 7 pages of hillarious stuff !! LOLOLOL



How did u miss this lol I'm glad we kept it up top


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting on the pics.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think were getting no pictures haha


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was wishing to see pics!


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

Just wait till u see what she got as her secret santa gift, at least some people on here have my back

She will post pics as soon as she is done mopping with her brand new mop and bucket,  oh and the mop has no handle,  hands and knees baby ha ha


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

How come it ain't got a handle? She done beat u with it so long it broke off haha


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Just wait till u see what she got as her secret santa gift, at least some people on here have my back
> 
> She will post pics as soon as she is done mopping with her brand new mop and bucket,  oh and the mop has no handle,  hands and knees baby ha ha




A little elf told me that y'all need to keep an eye on the Secret Santa picture page....James' present should be pretty dang awesome!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

Agreed with whitetail hunter! That would be the only way she would have a mop with no handle. James doesn't have the (eh-hem) heart to do that to his wife!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is your picture....View attachment pink.bmp


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

I love you baby!


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 21, 2011)

unsubscribed.


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

Who has jokes now Mr.....


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

Burnt to a crisp! All the men say at the hunting camps how their wives are annoying, James wouldn't dare say that! She probably has a mic on him that he doesn't know about! Be careful what you say!


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

That's not me.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 21, 2011)

Keeps getting funnier


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

No! Turst me he is a nut to me too... We are very happy and love to make fun of each other. I get picked on alot, some reason I am winning now.... Hahahaha James.


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

James David that is you honey..... Your the one that was taking after broke back mountin.... I know, how much that move means to you.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 21, 2011)

He does have that broke back mtn look To him.. James did you have a ruff night with bubba lmbo !!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Good lord I hope he had underwear on haha


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

Lesson number two learned the hard way. Delete incriminating pictures immediately


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Good lord I hope he had underwear on haha



Cargo shorts. Can't remember if I had on undies or not


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> Here is your picture....View attachment 638991


 nice boots.....................


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

Y'all are just jealous that y'all can't rawk out the (browning shirt, fluffy puppy, pink blanket, cowboy boots) look like I can,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Omg lol


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 21, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> Just wait till u see what she got as her secret santa gift, at least some people on here have my back
> 
> She will post pics as soon as she is done mopping with her brand new mop and bucket,  oh and the mop has no handle,  hands and knees baby ha ha



pics man, pics!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

Whoa I just saw james out shopping!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

And it was at Academy! Haha.. it looked like him anyways.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cmon guys! Post! My only christmas wish is that this hits 500 posts by christmas, don't wanna leave this lil kid unhappy do ya?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

APPierce0628 said:


> Cmon guys! Post! _*My only christmas wish*_ is that this hits 500 posts by christmas, don't wanna leave this lil kid unhappy do ya?


 you their kid?


----------



## sparta391 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll help the cause with Christmas spirit!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you their kid?



Not by a long shot... haha. But if it makes you post more, I could lie and tell you that I am their excessively impulsive child, yes.


----------



## spinefish (Dec 21, 2011)

APPierce0628 said:


> Cmon guys! Post! My only christmas wish is that this hits 500 posts by christmas, don't wanna leave this lil kid unhappy do ya?


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

So what's this about a kid?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

APPierce0628 said:


> Not by a long shot... haha. But if it makes you post more, I could lie and tell you that I am their excessively impulsive child, yes.


 can ya get some more pics of his hawt legs????


cemeteryhill said:


> So what's this about a kid?


 nuttin, nuttin, we were just talking............. soooo, was that you out shopping?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

........


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

He is about to go to Krogers and do the shopping....


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

I may go hunting without him today.
He has to much to do around the house. 
I cant wait for you to wear you nice pretty pink ________. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> I may go hunting without him today.
> He has to much to do around the house.
> I cant wait for you to wear you nice pretty pink ________. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA









 make double sure your camera is charged!!


----------



## Monster Hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Yall killing me


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> He is about to go to Krogers and do the shopping....


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fun times, fun times! Still would be better at 500 posts!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Pick what? Underwear hahaha


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

*pink


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

I would like to be a fly on the wall in there house see what gos on hahaha


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> can ya get some more pics of his hawt legs????
> 
> nuttin, nuttin, we were just talking............. soooo, was that you out shopping?



Uhhhh..... nope not me,,,,   and that's not me in that picture, he doesn't even look like me,,  but that is my dog, and my boots, sooooo who's that guy on my couch,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrscemeteryhill said:


> No! Turst me he is a nut to me too... We are very happy and love to make fun of each other. I get picked on alot, some reason I am winning now.... Hahahaha James.



That's why secret santa sent you picles too. :cow:


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 21, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why secret santa sent you picles too. :cow:



Those pickles were amazing, as was the jerky, thank y'all very much

We are trying to post picture of our gifts now


----------



## mattech (Dec 21, 2011)

This thread is why I won't join facebook, my wife is on that and I am on this.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Dec 21, 2011)

is that razor burns on his legs


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

WaddleWhacker said:


> is that razor burns on his legs



Haha what a women haha


----------



## Joe r (Dec 21, 2011)

sometime people just run out of stuff to talk about on here,LOL!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Joe r said:


> sometime people just run out of stuff to talk about on here,LOL!!



What we gonna talk about when deer season is over? Haha I got 45 days before I start looking for turkeys after jan 1st


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

I cant wait to see what he got from his secret Santa


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 21, 2011)

Man, I have gotten so bored on here! (So this is what I turned to!)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> I cant wait to see what he got from his secret Santa



 Me either!! He'd better get to postin' pics!


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> I cant wait to see what he got from his secret Santa



 the pot to much... Hehehehe


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

*My Gifts...*

Pickles was freaking wonderful I ate the whole jar and the jerky was so tasty....  I'm now going to have cravings for them both.


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

I even look 7 years younger in this picture. heck yay!


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2011)

Wearing heels and a camo cap to mop the floors.....gotta love it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

fredw said:


> Wearing heels and a camo cap to mop the floors.....gotta love it.


She's a true "WOW" isn't she, Mr. Fred?


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

Mrcemeteryhill get off the forum and work... Busted.....


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> She's a true "WOW" isn't she, Mr. Fred?


She is indeed!  And funny to boot.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Hahaha she ain't bad looking ether


----------



## spinefish (Dec 22, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Hahaha she ain't bad looking ether



I know what's going through your young mind, WH. Shame on you.


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Hahaha she ain't bad looking ether


You young fellers can get away with saying such....us old fellers have to watch what we say


----------



## Mrscemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

spinefish said:


> I know what's going through your young mind, WH. Shame on you.



Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Don't worry, I sent her an email - with an invite



 I better get back to work then, She may find out I'm not only hunting all the time but goofing off at work also. All this pink talk is scaring me anyway...


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 22, 2011)

fredw said:


> Wearing heels and a camo cap to mop the floors.....gotta love it.



After that pic and this quote, this should got to 500 within the next hour. Come on people, work it...


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bump. Keeping my mouth shut as far as mopping  :cow:


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bump


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bump


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bumpity.... man I like this!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## spinefish (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh my, things just got REALLY lame.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha! Your welcome!


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally a picture worth looking at!!    And a good pose, too.


----------



## Band of Brothers (Dec 22, 2011)

Never where your boots without underwear under a pink blanket - man rule # 729.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

Band of Brothers said:


> Never where your boots without underwear under a pink blanket - man rule # 729.



Yeah what he said.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

I forgot I was on his name and not mine. Oh no. Better get off now.  -Hallie


----------



## dawgsfan22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does she pull your bow back for you too? jk Had to! For real though nothing wrong with having a woman who loves you. Stand proud dude! Keep your man points. You loose them if your not man enough to say you love her too.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well said dawgsfan22 (even though you are a UGA fan). Haha


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 22, 2011)

good grief...


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

spinefish said:


> I know what's going through your young mind, WH. Shame on you.



Hahaha lol a lot gos through my mind looking at that picture haha


----------



## spinefish (Dec 22, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Hahaha lol a lot gos through my mind looking at that picture haha



Maybe you should work up a scrape in her front yard. See if she comes to it. Keep your nose to the ground.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 22, 2011)

whitetail hunter said:


> Hahaha lol a lot gos through my mind looking at that picture haha



:swords:


----------



## dbc32 (Dec 22, 2011)

to mr and mrs thanks for the laughs


----------



## Red350SS (Dec 22, 2011)

Ya'll need to make a TV reality show....this has been great reading.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

cemeteryhill said:


> :swords:



Hahaha hey there's nothing that says I can't look and dream


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

spinefish said:


> Maybe you should work up a scrape in her front yard. See if she comes to it. Keep your nose to the ground.



Hahaha put some doe in heat out


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 18, 2012)

Had to do it


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dang, I was so immature a year ago!  got to admit though, this is and awesome thread! Mr. And Mrs. Cemeteryhill, thanks for the laughs. Along with the other ladies and fellers that made awesome posts about it.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 18, 2012)

I know. I sat here and read it all again and it had me rolling,  figured some newbies could use a few laughs


----------



## Buck Roar (Dec 19, 2012)

just read thru it got to ask though what was the secret santa gifts


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 19, 2012)

Now there is some real sportsmanship.


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 19, 2012)

Laughed just seeing this thread show up from last year. loved it then and love it now.


----------



## bulletjig (Dec 19, 2012)

Havent seen yall post this year i figured you two musta split.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 19, 2012)

Not split yet but if she keeps doing this in the stand, we gone have problems


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 19, 2012)

cemeteryhill said:


> Not split yet but if she keeps doing this in the stand, we gone have problems



That right there is priceless.


----------



## bulletjig (Dec 19, 2012)

cemeteryhill said:


> Not split yet but if she keeps doing this in the stand, we gone have problems



You are going to be in trouble for that pic.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 19, 2012)

bulletjig said:


> You are going to be in trouble for that pic.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dude....Is she drooling???


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes she was a snoring a bit too,  didnt see anything that night.      She doesnt know yet


----------



## cemeteryhill (Dec 19, 2012)

bulletjig said:


> You are going to be in trouble for that pic.



I should get some man points back for that pic ha ha.


----------



## K80 (Dec 19, 2012)

cemeteryhill said:


> Not split yet but if she keeps doing this in the stand, we gone have problems


----------



## triton196 (Dec 19, 2012)

hahahahah this is awesome


----------



## huntall (Dec 20, 2012)

payback


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2014)

TTT, just cause..


----------

